# Goats and Chicken Feed Question...



## Sonja (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm new to the goat world, I've had my two pygmy girls for about 3 months now. I've seen a lot of posts and warnings online that chicken feed can kill a goat so of course I've been hyper vigilant about keeping the girls away from the hens' food. This creates a complicated feeding routine since the chickens and goats (and duck and goose) all share the same space, pasture during day and barn at night.
 I'm absolutely ok with the feeding routine in place but curious what aspect of the chicken feed is harmful to the goats. 

What I feed... 
Chickens/Muscovies/Geese - Nature Wise Feather Fixer, BOSS & cracked corn as evening snack, 1 acre pasture grazing, occasionally kitchen scraps - bread, fruit, veggies, eggs, etc
Goats - Dumor Goat Sweet Feed, BOSS & cracked corn snack, free feed goat block, 1 acre pasture


----------



## babsbag (Nov 10, 2015)

The Dumor goat feed is not a complete feed and should be used as a supplement in place of the corn. Corn is a useless food for them really. I use a feed similar to the Dumor for my does when they are on the milk stand, but they only get it when they are in milk. BOSS is good for them in moderation, good for their coats.  I don't know how much grass or browse is on your pasture but you might think about adding some good hay. I feed alfalfa year round but many people feed their goats a good grass hay, Timothy or Bermuda is common. The goats really need the fiber; they are browsers and not grazers; if that makes sense.

As far as the chicken feed...the feed is usually mostly corn.

When a sheep or goat eats too much grain (or feed containing grain or corn) there is an overgrowth of lactic acid producing bacteria that feeds on the starch from the corn. The rumen is suppose to be a neutral place, where microbes that digest forages hang out. But the big overdose of lactic acid producing bacteria acidifies the rumen, killing the 'good' bugs, and causing inflammation of the rumen wall.   

If the grain overload is not promptly and properly treated, and if it is severe enough, the animal will slowly starve to death over the course of the next two weeks, because it can no longer digest any food. So grain overload is a serious condition that requires prompt treatment. The sooner the animal is treated, the more likely it will recover.


----------



## sadieml (Nov 18, 2015)

My son likes to say that feeding goats too much grain causes the rumen to ferment--and not in a good way.  Way too much booze(sort of) and no nutrients.  They can't handle it.  Corn is what some use to fatten them up, but it just isn't good for them.  They can literally starve with bloated painful tummies.  Our boys were getting minimal grain to help them prepare for winter, but when we had that problem with bloat 2 weeks ago they were weaned overnight and haven't had grain since either.  Nothing but browse(tons of sweet gum leaves and branches) and alfalfa/timothy hay.  They're doing great now.


----------

